# page 8 from auroras_dads's personal grow journal (cool tube for light)



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 17, 2008)

I was sittin here thinking about how hot it's  gonna get this summer and I wanted to see about making a cool tube for my hps.After reading up for about 45 minutes and using businesslights.com.Here is what i came up with.Hopefully this can help someone out.As for the fan in the design,that is totally up to you.you can use a computer fan if that is what you have or what you want to be using.either way,you need to be moving the hot air out and ducting it either outdoors or in another room.(this can be done with your light socket staying attached to your reflector) Attach the hurricane to the.You can use j.b. weld to attach it.(jb weld and good ol duct tape go a long way in life)after that is attached its time to hood up the reucer.after you duct tape your reducer to the hurricane.next will be the fan.The fan i used is an inline duct fan.basically a fan inside a duct.it come with a power cord so you can just plug it right into the wall/powerstrip.anyways,after your have the fan connected,you can now attach the flexible dryer vent tube to the fan and make it so your airing all the hot air out.as well as helping to keep your bulb cooled.
:ignore: HERES A LIST OF WHAT YOU NEED AND WHERE YOU CAN GET IT:fid: 
 a hurricane glass shade (you can use it with a candle) I payed $5.99 US dollars for it @ Hobby Lobby
 6'' to 4'' duct reducer Buy these right at your local home depot,lowes,hardware store. Like 5-8 U.S. dollars
 suncourt 6 inch Inline Duct Fan w/ powercord $29.90 @ businesslights.com
 flexible dryer ducts (what we use on our dryers)like $6 or $7 US dollars at home depot,lowes,hardware store,etc
 eye hooks and chains available at the same place you bought everything besides the hurricane and the fan.
:woohoo: And there we have it,you just got showed how to make a cool tube for about 60-65 U.S. Dollars.Any questions?Feel free to ask.Good Luck:hubba:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 17, 2008)

i was planning on making my carbon scrubber using one of these fans also.


----------



## wedginfool (May 17, 2008)

wheres the pictures??


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 17, 2008)

i dont have a camra.its pretty self explanitory.


----------

